# Topics > Space >  ɸ-sat AI, CubeSat mission that uses Artificial Intelligence (AI) for Earth Observation, European Space Agency (ESA), Paris, France

## Airicist

Operator - European Space Agency (ESA) 

esa.int/ESA_Multimedia/Missions/Ph-sat/(result_type)/images

Phi-Sat-1 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Vega launches SSMS PoC

Sep 3, 2020




> An Arianespace Vega launch vehicle (Flight VV16) launched 53 satellites on the Small Spacecraft Mission Service (SSMS) Proof of Concept (PoC) Flight, from the Vega Launch Complex (SLV) in Kourou, French Guiana, on 3 September 2020, at 01:51:10 UTC (2 September, at 22:51:10 local time).

----------


## Airicist

Article "Europe's First Artificial Intelligence Space Missions"
With Europe's first AI Earth observation mission ɸ-sat-1 in space, ɸ-sat-2 is now underway.

by Susan Fourtané 
September 8, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Intel powers first satellite with AI on board

October 20, 2020

----------

